# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  3 экрана в Windows 10

## Kagraman

Подскажите как подключить 3 экрана в Windows 10. Так что бы они все 3 дублировались. Когда подключаю, в настройках позволяет указать только дублировать 1|2  или 2|3. Но пункта 1|2|3 нет?

----------


## VictorSuimb

Решил переустановить драйверы материнской платы на более новые.

После удаления старых драйверов нажал на перезагрузку системы. После этого компьютер стал глючить в тот момент когда компьютер должен загружать windows с жесткого диска начинается перезагрузка системы. Даже не помогал безопасный режим.

Помогло только восстановление операционной системы с помощью загрузочного диска когда windows ставится поверх старой. Затем поставил все драйвера обратно как было но заметил что теперь windows дольше грузится и медленнее работает с приложениями.

Кто не будь сталкивался с такой проблемой? 

Стоит оставлять так как есть или переустановить windows отформатировав жесткий диск? :7:

----------


## Skyler

так может быть на втором компе вывести "показывать только на 2" и на третьем компе соответственно вывести "показывать только 1", так и получится что они будут дублироваться и будет одна картинка)

----------

